# new set-up



## ciolino (Apr 3, 2008)

hello all would love your feed back about my newly set-up tank it is going to be for kapampa fronts and im thinking about changing the substrate to black rocks i got crushed coral to balance out the drift wood bringing down the ph but think ill do it some other way probaly baking soda but i think ill keep it(the black rocks) "sprayed" all over the tank on top of the river rock caves.

dont be shy let me know beginer to pro tell me what you think!!!










http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll24 ... ftside.jpg
http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll24 ... htside.jpg


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

personaly, I would go with bigger piles (and caves) at the ends, with a medium pile in the middle (to provide a sight break)

I'm also not a fan on how stacked the rocks look. it does look built rather than a pile of rocks.

before you add anything to the water, measure both the pH, GH and KH in both your tank and from the tap. the fact is with all that crushed coral in there you probably wont need to counteract the driftwood.

one thing I note, no equipment in the tank, mow are you heating and filtering this thing. its worth putting them in now and working with the aquascape to hide them, rather than trying to fit them in afterwards

HTH


----------



## ciolino (Apr 3, 2008)

well for equipment i have two stealth heaters horizontal at the top and the spraybar and intake from a rena filstarxp4 in there we will be getting one more filter but everything else is in!!!

i do see what you mean about something in the middle i think i was just partial to the wood that had a scoop for a shelf like filled with the rocks!!!


----------



## ciolino (Apr 3, 2008)

well this is how it looks now after changing the rocks, background, substrate, and adding the new filter to it! tell me what you think now!

http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll249/red9_14_82/


----------

